# Can i surf fish effectively?



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

I am asking because i love to eat and catch pompano, some of my best memories as a young kid where catching them with my dad. since i have been out here in the real world i don't really have any "surf rods". i have a 2 7ft medium action rods one a bait caster with a abu garcia ambassador and the other spinning with a decent shimanno real. any help with rigs would be great!


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

don't know about the bait caster but the spinner should work. you really don't need big rods and heavy gear. Fluorocarbon leader and small circle hooks is a good idea, the less visible stuff on your rig the better, those fish can see really well. Many have success with jigs, I have never gone that route. Work around the sandbars till you learn to read them and find out where the fish are.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I am definately not a master in surf fishing but if 7' rods work if there is not much surf. You can try possibly but some PVC pipe and cut some longer rod holders. That should help to keep your lines out of the water a little better. I personally have a couple of cheap surf 2 piece surf rods that i use. 1-12', 1-10'. They seem to work fine for me. I have caught 30"+ drum, 3-4' sharks, pompano, blue fish. I use 300 yds of 30# power pro. Hope this helps. 

dvl


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Your rods are fine if you can walk out and can cast them pretty well. The hard part is getting the fish to bite! I want to start surf fishing more (spending too much gas $$$$ on my boat). Surf fishing can be challenging for me though because I am impatient. If I'm in the boat, I keep trying different places until I catch fish.


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks everybody i appreciate the tips. and i here you tj patients is difficult for me as well


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

It's not that difficult. Your equipment is similar to mine. You'll do fine. Buy or make a pompano rig, and learn to dig up sandflea's. I've had the best results with freshly dug sandfleas, fishing the western side of rip currents.

Pompano is my favorite fish, but the whiting you'll also catch is very good to eat.

-t


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

You'll be fine with the 7 fts... may be a bit difficult if the surf gets waist high or bigger. Longer PVC rod holders will help keep your line above the surf. I've caught just as many pomps in the first trough as I have past the sand bars. As for the patience, a cold 6 pack and a comfy chair should help the situation. There is nothing more relaxing than setting up shop on a beautiful day, throwing back a couple cold ones, and catching you dinner.

Good luck


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys hoping to get out to the beach tomorrow or sunday, hopefully there will be a good report to share


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

It will be alot more fun catching them on a 7' rod then a 12' rod. Make your PVC holders waist high so you don't have to bend over. Most importantly remember that Pompano seem to know when you are not watching your rod or when you are a little ways away catching fleas.:yes:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

OK, dumb question. How do you get the rod holders in the sand. Do you just pound them in?


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*pvc rod holders*

use a rubber mallet


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

One more thing added to the list of what to take. What size PVC do you use?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

1 1/2" scedule 20 pvc with a stainless steel bolt nutted about 8" from the top will be great. I would make them about 4 feet long if I were using 7foot rods.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got done building a house and have some of that laying around. Thanks


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Cut a 10' piece in half at an angle, just stab them into the sand.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have some pvc that is fine for now. After you learn a little move you will leave pvc. 

BTW Put some weight on the pvc and rock it back and forth. It will go an inch or two down on every rock. Use the mallet to knock the Cobia over the head or leave it home. 

Stephen :thumbsup:


----------

